# Looking for Ron-NY picture



## Grandma M (Apr 24, 2007)

Somewhere, someone posted a pic of Ron-NY holding a kovachi or kovachi hybrid. Can someone help me find it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't believe there was ever a picture of me holding a kovachii hybrid...too camera shy for that, LOL


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I don't believe there was ever a picture of me holding a kovachii hybrid...too camera shy for that, LOL


I.e. camera broke!oke:


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 24, 2007)

OK Ron. Then tell me where I saw a picture of you holding a plant. I thought it was at a show. Am I imagining things?


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 24, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> OK Ron. Then tell me where I saw a picture of you holding a plant. I thought it was at a show. Am I imagining things?


 I do recall someone holding the besseae x kovachii cross but it wasn't me.


Eric we have met, so you know what a shy person I am


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2007)

Ron when I finally make it to Piping Rock we must have a nice dinner and tell stories, It was a pleeasure to meet you. Eric.


----------



## Candace (Apr 25, 2007)

If you ever make it to Piping Rock, you won't have any money left for dinner.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2007)

Candace said:


> If you ever make it to Piping Rock, you won't have any money left for dinner.


Actually, I've been getting Phrags from Glen for years so I already have most of what I want. The problem is now I'm getting into Paphs also!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Ron when I finally make it to Piping Rock we must have a nice dinner and tell stories, It was a pleeasure to meet you. Eric.


 Sounds like a plan


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's the link you are looking for:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2918&page=4

Towards the bottom.

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2007)

That's not Ron!


----------



## TADD (Apr 26, 2007)

That Garland or Slipperhead!


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, Ron has a mustache, and dresses in tails. At least, that's the Ron *I've* seen!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron has stunning hair and a devilish twinkle in his eyes!


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron has a huge handlebar moustache. It's about 3 feet long.


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron didn't have a moustache when I met him. I wonder if he was in disguise...


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron sings and dances beautifully. I know.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 28, 2007)

He's starting to sound like Matt Gore 

Jon


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> He's starting to sound like Matt Gore
> 
> Jon



Oh no..there's only ONE Matt Gore.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 28, 2007)

If Ron and Matt were to fight, the force of their punches would crack the sky and evaporate the oceans. That's how manly they are.

Ron has a voice like a lumberjack and a heart made of pure gold.

And Matt once showed me a working formula for cold fusion.


----------



## TADD (Apr 29, 2007)

Chuck Norris asks Ron for permisssion!


----------

